# Thiamine and polio



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

I noticed a 3 month old wether acting a bit off last night. The only real symptom I could see was lack of coordination when walking, and bit of stiffness in the neck area. It was too late to reach my vet so I came here and did some research. I came up with polio, due to his age, the fact that mom is weaning him, and he ate a small amount of chicken pellets the morning before (he'd never had anything but milk, hay and pasture). I gave him B-Complex because that's all I had, and Power Punch for goats, and I got thiamine from my vet this morning. He's had one shot so far, 1 ml (500mg/ml). She's given me 5 syringes, total. 

How long should it take to see an improvement? He's no worse than he was last night. He's eating, chewing his cud, ambulating although very unsteady, temp is 102.8. I just watched him pee and there is no sign of loose stool (he's white so I think I'd be able to tell).

It's not likely that he could have been injured because he shares a nice pasture with his mom and a bottle doeling, so there's no rough play. Also not likely that it's meningeal worm because he's in a pasture within a pasture, and I have 2 LGD's so I never see deer near here. 

The only thing that looks odd to me is a small bump? under his chin, a soft spot the size of a cherry, doesn't appear to be a bite or injury. Might have nothing to do with anything?

I've spent hours reading old threads, but please feel free to point out anything I could be missing. Thanks.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

He just had a bowel movement. Normal formed berries encased in a thick, whitish substance. I just gave him the second IM of thiamine. He does not seem any better.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I think the initial turnaround is pretty quick. Isn't the shot schedule every 6 hours?


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

I had really hoped that I'd found a decent goat vet .....

I was there at 7:30 this morning, and she was not (office opened at 7:00).

I called ahead, and said I needed thiamine, and the woman who answered the phone acted like she'd never heard of it.

Vet had it on the truck, and when she arrived, gave me 5 syringes of 1.5 ml. 

He's not getting better. I think the Vet looked it up online, just like we do. At first, she said she had no thiamine, and was doing the conversion of B-Complex!! I told her I was already doing that, and she must have thiamine on the truck, no? I explained that I could only get thiamine from a vet......

Sure enough, she had half a bottle on the truck. I'm sick. I've never lost a goat. I'm so scared that he's going to die.

I forgot to say, she only gave me 5 doses, to be given twice a day.


----------



## techmik1999 (Aug 25, 2007)

I used to have a 3 yr old Female goat. One day noticed that she was acting funny. Kind of in a daze, walking weird, tongue partially hanging out, and seemed like she was partially paralyzed . I was out of work so vet was not an option but did research on internet. determined from syptoms either polio or listerosis. One called for Pennycillin and another thiamine. Well thiamine can only be gotten from a vet. But well thiamine is nothing but Vitamin B12. I quartined her and gave her both of them. For 5 days 1000mg of B12 and 4X/day 5 cc of pennycillin. Then a week of 200 mg of B12 aand 1x/day 5 cc of pennycillin. Had her for another year and half not problem bakc to normal and actually she gave twins.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

techmik1999 said:


> I used to have a 3 yr old Female goat. One day noticed that she was acting funny. Kind of in a daze, walking weird, tongue partially hanging out, and seemed like she was partially paralyzed . I was out of work so vet was not an option but did research on internet. determined from syptoms either polio or listerosis. One called for Pennycillin and another thiamine. Well thiamine can only be gotten from a vet. But well thiamine is nothing but Vitamin B12. I quartined her and gave her both of them. For 5 days 1000mg of B12 and 4X/day 5 cc of pennycillin. Then a week of 200 mg of B12 aand 1x/day 5 cc of pennycillin. Had her for another year and half not problem bakc to normal and actually she gave twins.


Thiamine is B1. There is no sign of paralysis.


----------



## deafgoatlady (Sep 5, 2007)

It might not be polio then. You can give foritifed vit b complex as 6 cc EVERY 6 hours. It will not overdose them. I already worked with a lady who called me as ER for her goat have some problems. Her goat is fine now and back to normal. It TOOK two weeks for her to be healed. It was LONG battle but I helped that lady a lot almost like 24 hours a day. She would call me middle of the nite. Anyways.. What I did and told the lady do this..


Use thiamine or vit b complex for every 6 hours.

Use naxcel for every 6 hours.

Use some kind of steroid shots once a day.

The goat came back to normal. It was a lot of shots but it works! The vet was surprised that I was right about this. Oh also

We been giving the doe probios once a day and been giving yogurt mixture three times a day and also I use a gallon jug (to keep track of how much giving fluids a day) that is being mixed with eletrolyes. Used a gallon a day and yogurt mixture until she start eating hay.


----------



## Laverne (May 25, 2008)

Read this article at Saanendoah http://www.saanendoah.com/copper1.html Scroll down to the article about Polioencephalitis , copper deficiency as a probable cause of polio. I had a bout with this in my kids and symptoms were similar to thiamine deficiency. I hope you get to the root of the problem. The steroids for brain swelling sound good too from above post.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

He doesn't seem to be responding to the thiamine. His neck is twisted back now. Procaine Pen every 6 hours. Listeriosis?


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

It could be listeriosis. The twisted neck sounds like it. I would try a course of Pen G.

I had one with listeriosis. I gave it Pen G daily and had it turned around but stopped after just 3 days due to bad advice and lost him. Now I know to give a minimum of 5 days and at least 24 hours after symptoms disappear.

Mine started with a 106 temp.

Good luck with him.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't have any advice...just hoping your wether gets better for you...


----------



## deafgoatlady (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes give him every 6 hours


read upbove what I have been doing for my friend's goat and we been doing that for 2 weeks. But after 7 days and we gradually reduce SLOWLY then stop altogether. And it turn out great!


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

Just got back from TSC. I was wrong about the neck being twisted back, it was just the way he was lying. He is worse today that he was yesterday. He cannot stand without assistance. He is eating, peeing and pooping.

I gave him 3/4 ml of Ivomec injection (he's about 35 pounds), 3 ml Propen, a dose of probios and a dose of Nutri-drench.

Do I need to prop him up? He's lying on his side, munching hay.


----------



## Brandon (May 1, 2009)

I've dealt with this before. In my opinion, you're wasting your time with worming. It's most likely polio. TSC sometimes has fortified b complex(it has more thiamine than the original), but you have to have someone at the store that knows about goats. I'm not a vet, but I can tell you that I up the dosage when the situation calls for it. The neck twisting probably has to do with the goat wanting to get up. Once they get this way, it's not very easy to bring them back. If she gets to the point that she doesn't want to eat and can't get up, best thing to do is put them down so they don't suffer.


----------



## Brandon (May 1, 2009)

And yes he should be propped up. If he can only be on his side, he should be flipped from side to side whenever you check on him. What are you feeding btw? Deccox is a thiamine inhibitor, so I never feed anything with it in it.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

Brandon said:


> I've dealt with this before. In my opinion, you're wasting your time with worming. It's most likely polio. TSC sometimes has fortified b complex(it has more thiamine than the original), but you have to have someone at the store that knows about goats. I'm not a vet, but I can tell you that I up the dosage when the situation calls for it. The neck twisting probably has to do with the goat wanting to get up. Once they get this way, it's not very easy to bring them back. If she gets to the point that she doesn't want to eat and can't get up, best thing to do is put them down so they don't suffer.


I've already tried the thiamine, from the vet, and the goat showed no improvement.


----------



## Brandon (May 1, 2009)

Just because there is no improvement, it doesn't mean you stop giving it. If the goat has polio, you need to continue giving it until the goat gets better or has to be put down.

Below is what I pulled off a site of some friends that have successfully treated polio.

Polioencephalitis (Goat Polio). 
This is treated with mega doses of Thiamin. Thiamin is a vet-prescribed drug. Fortified Vitamin B Complex contains a lot of Thiamin. If goat polio is the suspected illness, we give a loaded dose of 10 cc then 5cc twice a day.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

The kid still nurses some, and he eats pasture grasses/browse, and hay. No feed, other than the small amount he stole from the chicken feeder two (or three) days ago. I thought it was polio at first, but when he didn't respond to the thiamine, I started treating for other possibilities ~ Ivomec for Meningeal worms, and Propen for listeriosis.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

OK, so I haven't skipped a dose of thiamine yet, I'll give it now.


----------



## Brandon (May 1, 2009)

Well, medicines in themselves are usually toxic so giving them can do more harm than good if they aren't the right ones. The chicken feed has nothing to do with it. Worms can be one of the problems but giving a wormer now, which suppresses the immune system is not the best option. Check the eyelids. They should be medium pink. If they are white or light pink, it is because of worms and the goat is anemic (sp?). To treat this, the goat needs iron which can either be an iron injection, molasses, dark corn syrup, Red cell (a horse product), or nutri drench. Nutri drench also contains other things that will help with energy. Probiotics are good to give to keep his stomach in good shape, but if you start giving an antibiotic, you need to stop the probiotics until the antibiotics have run their course.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I give probiotics to keep the rumen functioning in case an antibiotic interfers with the bacteria. Probiotics won't interfere with the antibiotics but the opposite is true.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

He's propped up and eating. He's pretty fiesty. I called in sick to work so I can be here. I've learned so much this last couple of days. I really appreciate everyone here!


----------



## kreddish (Mar 17, 2009)

Fantastic!!!!! So darn happy to hear he is just a bit better


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

He looks "brighter" and I see him attempting to move on his own, so that is giving me hope. He's trying to position his front legs, moving them around a bit. I hate poking him with the needles so often. He cries like it hurts bad.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

HilltopDaisy said:


> He looks "brighter" and I see him attempting to move on his own, so that is giving me hope. He's trying to position his front legs, moving them around a bit. I hate poking him with the needles so often. He cries like it hurts bad.


Sue Reith told me that most shots do NOT have to be IM so you can spare him some pain and do them SQ.

I hope he pulls through soon.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Fingers and toes crossed that he continues to get better!


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

He doesn't look good. I've made him as comfortable as possible.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

He made it through the night but he seems worse. Not eating like he was yesterday.


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

Sorry Cathy. Poor baby I hope he doesn't suffer too much.
Linda


----------



## nubiansinny (Jul 31, 2007)

When ever my guys are off i give yogurt with nutri drench..it will give him some energy and help keep his rumen from shutting down .Can you still hear gut sounds from him? Did he have a temp? You could call Cornell and get their opinion. I have heard that the goat vet there will help you over the phone.
Good luck with him.......I'm worring my self here too over a premie 2 pound kid with breathing trouble so i feel your pain .

was thinking you might want to treat for entero too....can't hurt


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

If his gut shut down you can try stealing cud from another goat and giving it to him too. I'm sorry he is not getting better  Hugs to you...


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

I just gave him a big cupful of goat electrolytes through a big syringe. He didn't fight me, seemed ok with the idea. Just got back from the TSC in Cortland, the one in Vestal was out of the CD&T anti-toxin when I was there yesterday. Gave him a big injection of that. I sure hope I see some improvement.......


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

I just propped him up, gave him more electrolytes with some baking powder mixed in. He made a faint burping sound (I think) and started eating hay.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I think that is a good sign.

I've got my fingers crossed.


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

You really need to treat for the whole umbrella of possibilities when you see these symptoms and right away. What's missing is steroids. Not to say your guy would bounce back, but I've seen enough of friends' cases with polio, deerworm etc, that it's something like Dexy that can be of great help. 
If it's say, tetanus, not a good chance of recovery, according to my vet, even with tons of anti-toxin.
So sorry you're going through this.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

Does anyone know how long it would take to see signs of improvement if it is enterotoxemia? Do I give just one dose? Thanks.

Moonspinner, I certainly would treat for everything if this ever happens again! I have every med I will ever possibly need and I've spent hour upon hour reading about all the possible things that this could be. It's one thing to worm, trim hooves, and vaccinate on a schedule. I've never had an illness like this, and honestly, I did not know what to treat for first. Thanks to everyone for all your help.


----------



## kreddish (Mar 17, 2009)

So glad to hear he is doing a bit better!!!


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

Gosh, I wish I could say he's doing better. I am pleased that when I just checked (I just got home from work) he is alive.

He is so ill. I keep reminding myself that I've have some amazing success with other animals when I was ready to dig the grave for them. Maybe, just maybe?, he'll pull through, but it doesn't look good.


----------



## shereen (Apr 20, 2005)

I am so sorry you're going through this. It sounds a lot like something I went through with an alpaca. It was horrible.
I know the kid is only a few months old but have you looked into meningeal worm?
He maybe too young- i don't know.

Get onto Dairygoatinfo.com and ask those guys. Someone there will know. 

If you can- try to get a hold of Vicki. 
I hope he pulls through for you.
shereen


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

He's still with us but doesn't seem to be improving. He's eating hay, and I'm giving him electrolytes with baking soda, by syringe. Temp is within normal range, poop looked fine this morning. I am hearing slight rumbles in his belly. His legs are all flexible, not stiff. Eyes are clear, no sign of paralysis in the face.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Still have fingers & toes crossed that he will make it. You listed a lot of good signs...eating, normal temp, rumbles, good poop etc...


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

He ate a couple of big hands full of pasture grasses and had a big drink of water. I am putting the food near his face so he can reach, and sitting him up and putting his mouth almost in the water so he can drink. Otherwise, he just lays there........

In case anyone ever wondered, CD antitoxin tasted terrible. Don't ask  .


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

Cathy , you are working so hard to save this little guy , I hope you are successful. I do not know much about it but could it be tetanus? 
I will continue to keep good thoughts about the outcome.
Linda


----------



## kreddish (Mar 17, 2009)

Really hoping he will pep up tomorrow!!!!


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

I think he's leaving us.... I don't have much hope for him.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear this.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

I just realized I never mentioned that his name is Sammy. Sammy is a fighter! He's dangling from a lawn chair, eating like a champ. He has no use of his legs but I can only pray that he recovers. I guess as long as he's trying I'll do anything necessary to assist him. He's still fairly small, about 30 pounds, so I can carry him around as needed, but I understand that he can't live his life this way.

Thank you all for supporting us through this scary time.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Praying for you and Sammy. You are BOTH fighters and I so hope he gets better


----------



## kreddish (Mar 17, 2009)

Still here with very positive thoughts!!! Hope he is recovering? Hugs!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Eating is good. I wonder if there isn't something like selenium that might help.


----------



## shereen (Apr 20, 2005)

Hey Cathy,

How is Sammy today?
How are you holding up? 
You must be exhausted.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

shereen said:


> Hey Cathy,
> 
> How is Sammy today?
> How are you holding up?
> You must be exhausted.


I'm afraid to get my hopes up, but he's eating, drinking, peeing and pooping formed pellets. All good things. 

When I checked on him at 7 AM I thought it seemed like he had a little bit more control of his head. He ate and drank and I had to leave for my PT job. I put a towel under him so I could be sure he was peeing, and he did. I prop his head up with another towel, rolled up. When I got home 3 hours later, he let me know he was ready to eat again! Nothing wrong with his vocal cords!

I removed the towels, put fresh hay under him, and a mound of it at his head, and under his head, to lift him up some. As I walked away I am positive I saw him attempt to push himself closer, using both hind legs! So he is regaining some use of his legs. I feel cautiously optimistic.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

I just tickled his hooves and he definitely jerked his right hind leg out of my hand.


----------



## nubiansinny (Jul 31, 2007)

yeah Sammy!!! We're all pulling for him!


----------



## kreddish (Mar 17, 2009)

:banana02: Same here... hope the little guy gets better!!!


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

We had a bit of bloated tummy this afternoon. He ate good today, plenty of hay early on, and then later some pasture grasses. I noticed he wasn't chewing his cud, so I watched closely. I spent most of the day within a few feet of him, lucky I have a few days off from the hospital. I made a couple of baking soda balls and that didn't go well, guess it tasted yucky. I "stole a cud" from his mom, and WOW was that nasty, my hands still stink two hours later. Sammy wouldn't have anything to do with it. Then I gave him a baking soda slurry with a syringe, followed by vegetable oil, and a 20 minute belly massage, till we got several big burps. Happy to say that kid is now chewing his cud.

He's definitely trying to propel himself around with his hind legs, and he's able to stay in an upright position if I place his legs just so, with something firm at his back. He's holding his head up better, too.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Good to hear he is making progress. Thanks for the updates...this is the first place I look when I get to my computer...


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

Cud transplant is good. Are you still giving the baking soda & water drench? Have you tried a little MFO? What about the C&D anti-toxin?


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

hoofinitnorth said:


> Cud transplant is good. Are you still giving the baking soda & water drench? Have you tried a little MFO? What about the C&D anti-toxin?


The cud transplant didn't go well but I may have gotten a few drops of juice in there. Yes, he's had the C&D anti-toxin, but not MFO. I actually had to look that up. I guess I need some! Thanks!

OK, the little pooper pooped again, peed again, and yells his head off when mom leaves him for a snack. 

I know that I could find him dead at any time, I really do understand that. While I think he may be on the road to recovery, I know that things could go wrong in a hurry, due to his inactivity. I have one more day off, then I work the next four, so I won't be here much.

I plan on moving them into a big stall in the barn. I'm worried that if it were to rain, he'd get soaked and that would surely be the end.

Thank you all, once again.


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

I have had good results using the new Floppy Kid Syndrome protocols with any "unknown" illness/weakness in kids. I used LOTS of C&D Anti-toxin, first tried sub-q, then given orally. 3cc for my ND kids given every couple of hours. Then gave a small amount of MFO orally, 1cc-3cc every couple of hours. Continued with baking soda & water drenches & fortified vitamin b complex orally. I didn't see real, consistent improvement until I added the MFO. I used this on two kids this year (small sample, I know) and I think if I hadn't done this in addition to the sulfa meds for the cocci, I would have lost at least one of them. I also brought that one in and for two nights he slept swaddled on my chest, listening to my heartbeat and rhythmic breathing. He woke me every couple of hours to be bathed, blow-dried, fed, and treated. He is fine now, but smaller than his siblings (he was a healthy quad, not the runt, but got sick when he was first separated from mom for milk test and the stress caused a cocci bloom).


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

Sammy is still with us, eating some hay.


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

Woo hoo!

I was going to warn against the fresh grass mentioned earlier. Probably best to stick with hay for now rather than fresh grass or grains, at least until he's eating regularly and "out of the woods".


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Good to hear that Sammy is still hanging int there!


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

I am hesitant to post; kind of like if I don't say anything, then maybe it isn't what it is. If he doesn't improve drastically over the next few days then I will need to put him down. It was quite dreary today, so he wasn't out in the yard as much, and he simply laid on his side and ate hay all day. That's no way for him to live. I put him in his chair and he slid out right away, and cried. Every time his mom leaves him he cries. Every time he cries, I cry.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

HilltopDaisy, you will know if and when he should be put down. You have done heroic measures to keep him alive and try to get him better. His quality of life should be questioned and if it's time, you have my total support in your decision. I know how hard it is and I'm so sorry this burden is on you...it's so heavy  Big hugs to you.


----------



## kreddish (Mar 17, 2009)

I agree with Minelson.... but just give him a another night... just to see if he gets better Hugs!!!


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

Any news today? It's true how we get our hopes up when goats rally but then slide backwards or show no further improvement. It sure seemed encouraging how he was showing movement in his limbs. Has he regressed from that? 
These metabolic/neurologic type of conditions can fool you like that - you see initial improvement then they backslide.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

He's no better, no worse. He can sit up if I put him in the upright position, but his neck still wants to twist to the left. He's eating hay very well, and drinking about 12 ounces of mom's milk from a bowl (she wants to be done with nursing him, and I've been milking her and feeding it back to him since this happened). He's getting another 12 ounces of fluids per day, between water and electrolytes. I know it doesn't seem like enough but it's a battle getting him to take anything but the milk. I distracted mom just now ans she allowed him to latch on and get a good long drink.

I keep thinking about the selenium and copper posted on the other polio thread. I took two of my vitamins and disolved them in water and gave him 24 cc's in a syringe. I'm past the point of expecting a miracle but I want to keep trying. He's bedded down in a nice spot with lots of good hay, mommy munching next to him. I have to go to work this afternoon, after being here most of the last three days. I hate to leave him. I built him a special pen yesterday, a hoophouse with 1' sides so he can't accidently scoot out into the weather, and placed it up against the shed he's been in. We're expecting lots of rain the next few days. Ei yi yi, I wish I didn't have to go.....


----------



## Nancy_in_GA (Oct 20, 2004)

Why did you decide to make him drink water instead of all milk?


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

Nancy_in_GA said:


> Why did you decide to make him drink water instead of all milk?


I guess because his mom had pretty much weaned him before this happened. He was drinking a lot of water on his own. I gave him some milk and he drank it, so I've continued, thinking it was a good way to get fluids into him.


----------



## Nancy_in_GA (Oct 20, 2004)

I was just curious because I have a wether that we came close to losing when we first got him at about that age, and I didn't offer him milk either because the breeder I got him from said he had been weaned. Later I suspected he was weaned like the day before we got him, and still wonder if I did the right thing. He's 5 yrs old now. 

Sure pulling for your little guy here.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

If it gets to the point where you are going to put him down maybe you'd want to try some banamine as a last resort in case there is some kind of swelling/inflamation that is pinching some important nerves.

As long as he's eating I would still believe he has a chance to recover. I hope he does.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

How is Sammy doing today?


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

A friend had a very similar condition with her goat. It took a few agonizing weeks of nearly losing the animal but the doe improved But she was on steroids and thiamine from the getgo.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm getting scared that we didn't hear form you today  hope everything is ok...


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

Ugg, I have had to be away from home the past two days much more than I would like, as I work two jobs. I just got home from the hospital job, at 12:30 at night. I checked on Sammy and mom, and she had her front leg across his neck, pinning him to the ground. I freed him and propped his head up and he immediately began munching hay.

I am getting banamine in the morning. My vet is an hour away, and I regret that I didn't ask for it, and she didn't offer it, when I was there a few days ago. This experience has taught me a lot. 

I couldn't have gotten throught this without the support of you wonderful folks, so thanks again.


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

Is he still showing movement in his legs, trying to get up at all? I would continue to give him thiamine. If it's polio that's the key element. And something to check the inflammation. I so feel for you and the little guy and sending prayers your way.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

He makes no effort to try and stand. His front less are useless at this point.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Well I'm glad he is still alive. I am praying for a miracle. I don't know if your doing it already, but if you have to get some Banamine maybe some Fortified B Complex would help too. Give Sammy a hug for me!


----------



## Nancy_in_GA (Oct 20, 2004)

Would it be possible to suspend him in some kind of sling, so he can extend his legs?


----------



## cjg24 (Jul 31, 2005)

I didn't see anything about it - could it be tetanus? My baby had the stiff gait then twisted neck when he got it. Could get from banding or dehorning or just from a small wound. Just a thought.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

Sammy is worse today. He's eating very little and refused his bowl of milk. I need to take him to the vet to be put down. Thanks again to everyone for all your help.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

:Bawling: I'm so very sorry. You must just feel horrible. I'm very sad for you


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

I went through something similar this spring with a baby, which I lost. It is an emotionally painful and frustrating experience. I am sorry that you had to go through this.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

You gave him a chance and that's all we can do. Sorry.


----------

